# On Vote on hunting after the next election



## Fiagai (11 May 2017)

Ongoing ...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?748126-vote-on-hunting-after-the-next-election


----------



## popsdosh (11 May 2017)

Why link to something others are aware of anyhow! Pointless


----------



## Judgemental (11 May 2017)

I am told that this was resurrected, because the party could not get the usual foot soldiers from the hunts to canvass and deliver leaflets in hostile political territory. They, the foot soldiers consider canvassing a waste of time because the result of the election is a foregone conclusion.

How accurate that information is depends on who you talk to and where.

My view, a very very large yawn.


----------



## Fiagai (11 May 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Why link to something others are aware of anyhow! Pointless
		
Click to expand...

Do I need to point out that the link relates to a thread of interest to this forum? And specifically  it is always of interest to note how the debate plays on.

Why may I ask you bothered to reply to something you didn't think was worth bothering about?

Have a pleasant day ....


----------



## Fiagai (11 May 2017)

Judgemental said:



			I am told that this was resurrected, because the party could not get the &#291;
usual foot soldiers from the hunts to canvass and deliver leaflets in hostile political territory. They, the foot soldiers consider canvassing a waste of time because the result of the election is a foregone conclusion.

How accurate that information is depends on who you talk to and where...
		
Click to expand...

Personally I am more interested in the idea highlighted in the article that the goverment will achieve a much bigger majority thus enabling the bill to be successfully repealed. 

I am not sure that the mechanism for overturning what was in effect a piece of very poor legislation will be that straightforward.


----------



## Judgemental (11 May 2017)

Fiagai said:



			Personally I am more interested in the idea highlighted in the article that the goverment will achieve a much bigger majority thus enabling the bill to be successfully repealed. 

I am not sure that the mechanism for overturning what was in effect a piece of very poor legislation will be that straightforward.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, there must be some on this forum who are saying, you have caught a The Repeal Disease from moi.

I am formally resigning from the issue as you are clearly very capable of taking the argument forward.

By the way, all this latin is very interesting but you should provide a translation, Third Party!

Thus I shall revert to Arabic for my handle:

 &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1601;&#1575;&#1592; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1569; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;
alhifaz ealaa alhudu' watahmil mae alssik alqanuni


----------



## Fiagai (11 May 2017)

Judgemental said:



			Ha, there must be some on this forum who are saying, you have caught a The Repeal Disease from moi.

I am formally resigning from the issue as you are clearly very capable of taking the argument forward.

By the way, all this latin is very interesting but you should provide a translation, Third Party!

Thus I shall revert to Arabic for my handle:

 &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1601;&#1575;&#1592; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1583;&#1608;&#1569; &#1608;&#1578;&#1581;&#1605;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;
alhifaz ealaa alhudu' watahmil mae alssik alqanuni
		
Click to expand...



Hmmm - I don't believe I have caught a 'repeal disease' from your good self.  Yes the act may perhaps be repealed but I can't see this happening without some further fallout.  However the current status quo argument being pushed by some leads to ideas of appeasement and capitulation. The danger there lies with the fact that opposite forces seek to have the present act modified to further their aims into the future. So sitting back, whistling and hoping it may all go away is a dubious option imo.  

I am sure I have no idea to point out that there is always the danger of reading to much into anything. The Latin relates to logic, where the law of excluded middle is the third of the three classic laws of thought.

It's a piece from my days as a classical student and learning latin put there if only to remember the Latin Master who used as his mantra but I digress.

I am not familiar with Arabic. Maybe you provide a translation?


----------



## Judgemental (11 May 2017)

Fiagai said:



			Hmmm - I don't believe I have caught a 'repeal disease' from your good self.  Yes the act may perhaps be repealed but I can't see this happening without some further fallout.  However the current status quo argument being pushed by some leads to ideas of appeasement and capitulation. The danger there lies with the fact that opposite forces seek to have the present act modified to further their aims into the future. So sitting back, whistling and hoping it may all go away is a dubious option imo.  

I am sure I have no idea to point out that there is always the danger of reading to much into anything. The Latin relates to logic, where the law of excluded middle is the third of the three classic laws of thought.

It's a piece from my days as a classical student and learning latin put there if only to remember the Latin Master who used as his mantra but I digress.

I am not familiar with Arabic. Maybe you provide a translation?
		
Click to expand...

It's the handle at the bottom.

Thus when you are promoting the repeal you can impress the intelligentsia with your language skills, because STATUTORY INSTRUMENT, upon which repeal will hinge is translated thus:

&#1589;&#1603; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;
suk qanuni


----------



## Fiagai (11 May 2017)

But I don't believe I am 'promoting' anything. I'm afraid these days my language skills are very rusty indeed. So I take it (not understanding any Arabic whatsover) that 'suk qanuni' translates as statutory instrument? 

There - I'll have learnt something today!

I must admit of late the hunting forum does appear a little bit like an echo chamber. No doubt we should be tweeting or using whats app or something more with it. That said I still like this place. It's good to talk.


----------



## Judgemental (18 May 2017)

There you have it. Hunting Act 2004 to be repealed by the next Conservative government. It's in their manifesto.

God bless Mother Theresa.


----------



## millikins (19 May 2017)

JM, are you trolling as Fiagai?


----------



## fburton (19 May 2017)

Judgemental said:



			There you have it. Hunting Act 2004 to be repealed by the next Conservative government. It's in their manifesto.
		
Click to expand...

"We will grant a free vote, on a government bill in government time, to give parliament the opportunity to decide the future of the Hunting Act."


----------



## popsdosh (19 May 2017)

fburton said:



			"We will grant a free vote, on a government bill in government time, to give parliament the opportunity to decide the future of the Hunting Act."
		
Click to expand...

Exactly !! hardly as described by JM who i really think is looking to get it banned all together im afraid.


----------



## Judgemental (19 May 2017)

fburton said:



			"We will grant a free vote, on a government bill in government time, to give parliament the opportunity to decide the future of the Hunting Act."
		
Click to expand...

LOL. Exactly it's in the manifesto. 

Just remember the SNP and their activities in the last parliament, when they broke their word on English Votes for English laws.

I guarantee they won't go anywhere near the Hunting Act in the next parliament. In any event there will only be a handful of SNP MP's, because they have so ticked the majority of Scotland off by banging on about Independence and nothing else


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 May 2017)

millikins said:



			JM, are you trolling as Fiagai?
		
Click to expand...

I reckon that more than 1 anti hunt person posts under the JM moniker. Hence the inconsistency in the JM posts.


----------



## Judgemental (19 May 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			I reckon that more than 1 anti hunt person posts under the JM moniker. Hence the inconsistency in the JM posts.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, LOL you are so right, rumbled at last .I have a deep and wholly untreatable clinical case of schizophrenia


----------



## Fiagai (25 July 2017)

millikins said:



			JM, are you trolling as Fiagai?
		
Click to expand...

Milikins - are you feeling alright?
Just saw this - what was said that makes JM possibly the originator of this thread????

I can categorically state this thread is my own work and any resemblance to the ramblings of  any person alive or otherwise is absolute twaddle. 

Goodnight.


----------



## benniegibson (27 July 2017)

Thanx for useful information that you have posted here!


----------



## Judgemental (28 July 2017)

millikins said:



			JM, are you trolling as Fiagai?
		
Click to expand...

How dare you traduce my integrity. Consider yourself given a colourful rollicking and sent home for the equivalent of kicking a hound and not to out again until after Christmas!

Of course if that causes any problems for you and your OH on her own out hunting "I will personally see she is well looked after".


----------

